# Acer



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

Is Acer a reliable brand for a notebook computer? My wife needs a very simple, inexpensive notebook computer (basically with XP, Word, and wireless). There was an Acer on sale at a store nearby.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Mar 21, 2006)

I would not....unless you buy the service agreement also...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, I can't recomend Acer either. Check www.tigerdirect.com and see what they have!


----------

